# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Zunchos Metalicos , Grapas Galvanizadas y Artículos de Embalaje en General

## MarioCarlos1

https://boekiperu.wordpress.com   Boeki Peru SAC , es una empresa  que se dedica a solucionar los problemas de embalaje de los clientes, en el menor tiempo posible.
Productos : *FLEJES O ZUNCHOS PLASTICO* *FLEJE DE POLIESTER DE ALTA RESISTENCIA A LA TENSION FLEJES O ZUNCHOS METALICOS
GRAPAS GALVANIZADAS*  *ENZUNCHADORA MANUAL TENSIONADORA Y TENAZA*  *STRECH FILM TRANSPARENTE DEUSOMANUAL Y PARA ENVOLVEDORADISPENSADOR PARA ZUNCHO O FLEJE PLASTICO , FLEJE METALICO Y POLIESTER
ETC CONTACTOS  Mario Carlos Alarcón                        RPC  993066532  RPM #943417628 Email : boeki.peru@gmail.com   * Temas similares: VENTA DE CALIBRADORES METÁLICOS DE UVA DE MESA Artículo: 3 artículos de la prensa extranjera que cuestionaron al Perú como sede de la COP20 PRESENTACION ILURCO RESERVORIOS METALICOS PARA RIEGO Y ACUICULTURA Venta de Calibradores Metálicos para Uva de Mesa embalaje - strech film

----------

